# Assorted pics of my discus collection plus one pointless Yorkie pic



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Bulldog Cobalt - got this as a little fish from April at most a year ago










High body Blue Diamond - Pic was taken about a minute after I tore open the bag, plunked the fish into a net and plunked it into my tank. Much more intense coloring now. Thanks to Rick for this awesome fish










Mercury - fastest growing discus I have ever owned. Was a little 21/2 inch fish when I got him in December










Big and little Albino Platinum - not the best pic but I think it's cute. Big albino platinum I got maybe 2 months ago, was the same size as the little one is now, Little one I just got maybe a month ago Yes, I mix fish from different sources










Golden lollipop - thank you Rick, can't wait to see what this fish looks like as an adult. Yes, it's okay to mix big and little discus, it's all about water changes and feeding(look at the belly on the lollipop)










Pic of our 8 yr old and 2 yr old Yorkies










Wendall the Razorback Turtle - Yes, he lives with the discus and yes, I got this from a store where one of the members actually threatened to call the spca on them 










Archer fish - Yes, he lives with the discus too, have had him in there for about a year, awesome sight watching him shoot down bees in summer


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish are looking great .Keep up the good work Joseph


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Only one reply???? I'm *SHOCKED*. There is just *SOOOO *much in there to dispute, challenge, cite as blasphemous, contradict, etc. etc.......where oh WHERE to begin? Well, at least you stopped short of even suggesting you feed live worms which would surely be full of parasites and discus death plague  !!!!!

It would be so wicked cool to see the archer take out any kind of bug, but a wasp or bee would be AWESOME. Oh, by the way, you forgot to include the 29 inch knife fish


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Beuatiful Discus, they look chubby lol and adorable pups


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't wait to see those albino Platinums reach 6". They will be going into my tank


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

*Outrageous Genetic Mutations??????*










*QUICK!!!!!*

Be the first to patent the Alfred Hitchcock strain of frankenfish discus


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I give those yorkies two to three weeks till haircut time! Lol. Price for grooming? One platinum and one lollipop. Lol. 
Looking good..

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zb2dix


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's one chubby lollipop. Reminds me that I need to get some lbw to fatten up my discus again.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are some big and well conditioned discus, I look forward to seeing the Golden Lollipop when it grows up. At the rate they eat it shouldn't take long.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, that is quite a mix. Any chance you can give us a full stock list, tank specs or a full tank shot pic? Have you had much difficulty making that wide assortment of sizes and species coexist?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Can't wait to see those albino Platinums reach 6". They will be going into my tank


I'll let you and Jon fight over them, I get first dibs on babies  Starting with Bart the spikey discus :bigsmile:


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Chappy said:


> *QUICK!!!!!*
> 
> Be the first to patent the Alfred Hitchcock strain of frankenfish discus


That is awesome, maybe I can ship them double bagged and guaranteed to Winnipeg as F5 fish :lol:


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> I give those yorkies two to three weeks till haircut time! Lol. Price for grooming? One platinum and one lollipop. Lol.
> Looking good..
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zb2dix


Ouch!! Hippie dogs here we come...


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's one chubby lollipop. Reminds me that I need to get some lbw to fatten up my discus again.


Yes, the discus growth stimulant...


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

DBam said:


> Wow, that is quite a mix. Any chance you can give us a full stock list, tank specs or a full tank shot pic? Have you had much difficulty making that wide assortment of sizes and species coexist?


I'll try and post more pics this weekend but no, no real problem with mix. Over the years, from memory, I have had the following in the tank:

Mono that grew from a little baby to about 5" before being given away
Orange Chromides
Little tiger knife fish that I got from Charles that grew to be about 18" before going back to Charles
Angelfish
Altum Angelfish
Black Moor goldfish
Pearlscale goldfish

It's all good with enough water changes and lots of food, I only feed live black worms, frozen blackworms, frozen bloodworms and frozen mysis shrimp

Water changes 2 X 50% daily - thank goodness for pythons


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Good job Joseph, I also want to know your secret to keep all these fishes healthy! 

Are those Yorkies live with the discus too  just kidding


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure...his yorkies swim with the fishes lol.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?smemwa


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I'll let you and Jon fight over them, I get first dibs on babies  Starting with Bart the spikey discus :bigsmile:


Joe, give Bart another half inch you could pick him up. Make sure you post or make a journal on how he develops. It will be interesting to see how he looks when it grows up.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

cool setup. i like the archer fish in their. didnt know they could be kept in same conditions as discus.very cool


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

FishFreaks said:


> cool setup. i like the archer fish in their. didnt know they could be kept in same conditions as discus.very cool


It's a fresh water archer fish, very cool fish.

Clouded archerfish, Toxotes blythii | Features | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Joe,
Bart is ready to be a monster. So if you want to pick em up together with his partner let me know.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Joe,
> Bart is ready to be a monster. So if you want to pick em up together with his partner let me know.


Done, likely tomorrow, I'll text you and I'll post pics of Bart and his partner once settled in


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

How can I ever justify saying you "can't keep fish A with fish B" after seeing that stocking list. Oh well back to the drawing board. Or maybe just keep my mouth shut:bigsmile:


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

*Flachens from April*

These are flachens from April about 6 months ago, pic quality is terrible because I'm using my i phone through an old acrylic tank that is scratched and that has algae on it but the fish are happy and you get the general idea


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

High Body Cobalt from Rick at Canadian Aqua Farms










Little Blue Diamond from Rick, picked up about 3 weeks ago


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

High Body Blue Diamonds from Rick, those are gas bubbles after a water change, not ich



















Lollipop after 3 weeks


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

A couple of other blue diamonds



















I have no idea how this fish is going to turn out, bought it as an Albino Blue Diamond Throwback










Super size no bar silver angelfish


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Albino Cobalt that I got from Mellow a few years ago










Albino Platinums



















Waiting for black worm feeding


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

*Last but not least...Bart*

This is from Mello's own spawning, we wanted to see what Bart would be like fully grown out



















Thanks Mello


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Enya the Yorkie hard at work in my office


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2 Discus that are going to a friend for breeding purposes in the next week or so(need to make room for fish from Rick's awesome new shipment)










Close up of the same fish










Second fish


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

*Non Discus*

I think these are classified as unidentified by-catch cory's from each time Charles brings in a shipment



















I love these fish, wish they were more readily available


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice collection of fish Joe, a little bit of everything and all thriving well! You ever get tired of your L46, ill give them a good home:bigsmile: Thanks for sharing your pics


----------

